# 1994 Nissan Sentra XE Electrical Problem?



## madst82 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok. I'm new, and I don't really know car lingo, nor am I an electrical engineer. However, this is my Nissan story:

Problems started when I noticed that the dash/panel lights would go out. By fiddling with the dimmer switch, I can get the panel lights to go on. Occasionally (twice), the headlights went out along with the panel. I got used to it and just fiddle with the dimmer switch when this happens. 

Then, I noticed that, when I was taking a hard right hand turn, usually at a pretty good speed, all of the "idiot" lights on the panel would go on (check engine, battery, etc) like the car was stalling and the car would completely shut down. This has happened occasionally while traveling fast and banking to the right around a hill or something. Then, it happened a couple of times when I wasn't even turning to the right. I learned how to put the car in neutral, restart it and go right back into fourth gear without the car slowing down too much, whilst having a heart attack. Went to two mechanics, neither of whom could recreate the problem --can't actually confirm that they tried, but neither could diagnose it. But in a new battery. Its getting to be really stressful. Any thoughts on what could be making this happen?


----------



## rswake (Mar 4, 2013)

So what was the fix for this problem? My 94 Sentra is doing almost the same thing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like two seperate problems. The dashlight problem sounds like a faulty illumination switch (aka "dimmer switch"). This is a fairly common problem and replacing the switch should fix it. The other issue of warning lights illuminating, stalling, etc., sounds like a charging system issue. I would look for loose battery cable connections (both ends), poor connections at the fusible links, loose or corroded wire to the "BAT" terminal on back of the alternator or possibly an internal short of the alternator. Hopefully the original poster has fixed his problem since it was 9 years ago!


----------

